# iPhone not syncing with iTunes



## supanatral (Mar 21, 2009)

I plugged my phone into my computer and it won't find it. So I then decided I'd try and plug it into another mac and it works. I tried restarting my phone, my computer and i reinstalled iTunes but I still can't get it to work. Any ideas?

P.S. I have iTunes 8.1 with mac os x 10.5.6


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 21, 2009)

What kind of Mac is your "computer?"  Are you plugging it directly into the computer, or through a USB hub?  Have you tried different USB ports?  Do other USB devices work on that "computer?"


----------



## supanatral (Mar 21, 2009)

> What kind of Mac is your "computer?"


15" 2.8GHz Macbook Pro



> Are you plugging it directly into the computer, or through a USB hub?


I am plugging it in directly



> Have you tried different USB ports?


Yes but none work for my iphone. It does charge however when I plug it in.



> Do other USB devices work on that "computer?"


Yes, I plugged in a USB key, and another iPod which both work with my MBP.


It also may help to know that I am beta testing 3.0 with my iPhone, but it still doesn't explain why I can plug it into another mac with the same version of iTunes but it doesn't work for my computer.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Does it appear in HD > Applications > Utilities >System Profilier > USB ?


If not, see if your iPhone mounts in DFU mode.
(hold sleep/wake[top] and home for 10 seconds, then release sleep/wake and continue holding home for another 10)

Let me know how you get on..
Charlie


----------



## supanatral (Mar 28, 2009)

I do see it in System Profiler. In fact, it even lets me tether my iphone to my mac through USB.

P.S. I'm using iPhone 3.0. My phone works on every other computer though. It works on three other macs I've used and 2 more PC's so it's not my phone.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you running iTunes 8.1?

3.0 requires this update.


----------



## supanatral (Mar 28, 2009)

I do have 8.1.

I even uninstalled itunes, redownloaded it from apple then installed it on my computer but it still doesn't work


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay, Try clearing your PRAM.

(on startup hold shift + command + p + r and wait for 3 chimes)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 29, 2009)

Are you a paid ($99) member of the Apple Developer Connection program?  I mean, are you a registered iPhone developer?

Those who are not iPhone developers and have updated to 3.0 are finding their phones bricked:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/03/iphone-error.html


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Well they're not bricked...
You can still downgrade by booting in DFU mode.
I 'bricked' my iPod Touch because I didn't link my iPod to my developer account 

Basically, the OS wont boot. It forces it into DFU mode.
This is fixed by running RSlite to boot the OS (on iPod Touch 2g)
This will enable you to still run the firmware.

but, you didn't hear it from me. 
Charlie


----------



## supanatral (Mar 31, 2009)

I reset the pram (which is option instead of shift) and after it reset it still doesn't work. My buddy just got an iPhone and I had the chance to test out his new iPhone with version 2.2.1 firmware on my computer and not even that worked.

Also, I am actually an iPhone developer.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry about the whole shift thing. Not sure why I said shift!? :S

Try downloading libusb - I found this would sometimes help it to work...
and try finding your iPhone in System profiler after this.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you tried DFU Mode?


----------



## supanatral (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't tried DFU mode because all iPhones don't work on my computer, it isn't just mine. Also, my phone has always been found in system profiler.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 3, 2009)

What about re-installing iTunes?
Or trashing your .plist's?

Charlie


----------



## supanatral (Apr 3, 2009)

I've tried that


----------



## supanatral (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Guys!
Sorry, I hate to keep asking but this is really annoying!!! no programs on my mac sees my iphone (or anybody elses iphone plugged into my computer).

I have another computer that works perfect so I put my music on there and went to transfer music to it and it wouldn't work because it was setup to sync with my notebook and not that computer. When I tried to select manually managing music, it told me that I would have to erase all my data on my iphone. What the heck is going on?!


----------



## msb (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you ever figure out a solution for this? I'm now having the exact same problem on a 3-year-old MacBook.

The problem, to restate: the iPhone charges when plugged into the wall, charges/syncs when plugged into any other Mac, but will not charge, sync, or be recognized at all by this particular MacBook. The USB ports work fine for other USB devices. Trashing the plist, resetting pram, etc., do nothing.


----------



## supanatral (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes I did actually 

I uninstalled Xcode. Something to do with Xcode stopped working and it killed my iPhone syncing. If it doens't work, let me know.


----------



## JrSmith886 (Apr 8, 2010)

or you may update your itunes to the last version!


----------

